# [Russian NR] Dmitry Zvyagintsev - 6x6 mean - 2:23.91



## vdpflayer (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 19, 2013)

Nice whats up with the pop wouldnt that be dnf or is there a change in the regularions


----------



## Username (Sep 19, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Nice whats up with the pop wouldnt that be dnf or is there a change in the regularions



It's not DNF, because you can't reassemble it in any other way than solved


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 19, 2013)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#5b5

If a wing had popped it would be DNF (Even if it can be put it in a single orientation) but due to 5b5b, it is solved.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok thnx


----------

